# 

## dgcracker

Witam,
poszukuję informacji i czy i gdzie można kupić gotowe panele ogrodzeniowe ale długości 3m (ocynk + malowanie) wysokość w okolicach 1,7m. Oczywiście paneli wszędzie jest masa, w różnych kształtach, wysokościach ale mają 2,5m długości a ja muszę mieć 3m bo tak mi zostały słupki z poprzedniego ogrodzenia i przerabianie tego za bardzo nie ma sensu. Jeśli ktoś zna jakiegoś producenta, sklep itd. gdzie można kupić panele 3m długości to będę wdzięczny za informację(może być na priv żeby nie było reklamy).
Pozdrawiam,
D.C.

----------


## gorbag

Widziałem niedawno ogrodzenie w którym miejsca łączenia paneli były niezależne od słupków, tzn. ich rozstawy się nie pokrywały. Panele były łączone ze sobą złączkami, a do słupków też były inne obejmy niż typowe. Przy takim rozwiązaniu mógłbyś wykorzystać istniejące słupki do paneli 2,5 mb, ale pewnie kosztem sztywności. Szczególnie jakby między dwoma słupkami wypadły dwa łączenia.

----------


## cactus

Raczej nie dobierzesz ogrodzenia do juz istniejących slupków, przykladowo dla paneli o dlugosci 2.5m trzeba stawiac slupki zwykle z rozstawem 255-260cm. Ty masz zapewne rowno 3m wiec panel musialby mieć gdzies 2.9m.
Druga sprawa że masz pewnie słupki okrągłe, Bedzie cięzko dokupić takie obejmy żeby dobrze trzymały przęsła.

----------


## aldiw696

hej. polecam firme ProZAD , duzy wybor ogrodzen maja i w dodatku robia wielkosci pod zamowienie. pozdrawiam

----------


## qwert87

Chyba nikt nie sprzedaję  takich paneli pozostaje ci połączyć panel złączką typu l osobiście mam tak zrobione na 3 przęsłach na działce trzyma się kupowałem panel na stronie  :spam:  dobry polski produktj

----------


## Konrad_D

> Witam,
> poszukuję informacji i czy i gdzie można kupić gotowe panele ogrodzeniowe ale długości 3m (ocynk + malowanie) wysokość w okolicach 1,7m. Oczywiście paneli wszędzie jest masa, w różnych kształtach, wysokościach ale mają 2,5m długości a ja muszę mieć 3m bo tak mi zostały słupki z poprzedniego ogrodzenia i przerabianie tego za bardzo nie ma sensu. Jeśli ktoś zna jakiegoś producenta, sklep itd. gdzie można kupić panele 3m długości to będę wdzięczny za informację(może być na priv żeby nie było reklamy).
> Pozdrawiam,
> D.C.



Jeśli aktualne osobiście polecam Ci DiP Polska. Miałem problem u siebie na budowie (nie równa / nie kwadratowa działka) przyjechali, pomierzyli i dopasowali mi całość pod budowę. Bo też była opcja albo tylko OSB na wymiar, albo przęsła pełne. Na szczęscie udało zamontować - ja już jestem po budowie, a przęsła przydały się na działce.

----------

